# Srimp & German Blue Ram



## Daniil (Oct 30, 2009)

Hi. Question to a shrimp gurus out there.
Can shrimp and GBR be friends, or GBR will have shrimp for lunch?
Thanks


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

At least some of the shrimp will be lunch, breakfast, and dinner. If you want to try, get a large number of an inexpensive, free-breeding species like red cherry shrimp.


----------



## TAB (Feb 7, 2009)

And lots of hiding places. Some fish will leave the adults alone, others will hunt down the laegest adults.

Sent from my SGH-T599N using Tapatalk


----------



## Yo-han (Oct 15, 2010)

Yep, they'll never be friends. Depending on the amount of shrimps, the amount of breeding that goes on, the amount of hiding places for shrimplets and the amount you feed your GBRs it can either go well or not. I my tank for example, I got 2 GBR, 4 checkerboard cichlids and Samurai Gouramis that hunt shrimps. But I got huge amounts of Fissidens which is perfect for growing shrimplets. I started out with fully grown shrimps, and a lot to start with (>50). Now there are always 100-200 shrimps visible. Will be emptying the tank soon, curious how many I find

Think red cherry shrimps or like I have, Malawa shrimps. They breed quite fast and are hardy shrimps. And less expensive snacks for your GBRs compared to most other shrimps.


----------



## Daniil (Oct 30, 2009)

Thank you all for replying.
I think I need to choose different fish to be friends with shrimp.
Thanks again.


----------



## bbjai (May 10, 2014)

celestial danios or chilli rasboras! my top two favorites


----------

